# Shipping Container For Salt Storage Question



## Jackson321 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I'm getting a used shipping container to store bulk salt this year. Finally going to bulk salt. For those who use the shipping containers, do you paint the floor with any sort of sealant or paint or anything to make the floor last maybe a bit longer? 

I fully realize that the whole container will dessinigrate after 4-5 years after storing the salt. But just wondering if the floor will last that long.

Thank you!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The floor would be the least of my worries. You might want to line your walls with plywood, How do you plan on getting the salt into the container. I would think you would have to get it delivered on a slinger truck. Unless your going to dump it and load the container with your skid.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you have this shipping container already?

Every shipping container I have ever owned has a wood floor... like Fred says salt really does not eat wood...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't store bulk salt. But I am pretty familiar with proper paint coatings. You could line the sides like Fred said with plywood or spend the coin to properly prep and then paint the walls with a corrosion resistant industrial epoxy coating that you can get from a professional paint supply store like Sherwin Williams. These paints cost around $100 a gallon or more however if you prep the surface right, and keep dings and scrapes sealed up you just might make that container last a lot longer than a few years. The people in the store are usually very helpful and they want their coatings to work successfully. Explain what you are doing and ask them for the specific steps in prep and application. They will be happy to help you out.


----------



## Jackson321 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions. I appreciate it. Good to know re the wood
..

To answer a couple of the questions that was asked. Just in process of buying a shipping container now..So haven't bought it yet. And salt will be loaded with a tractor.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jackson321 said:


> Thanks for the replies and suggestions. I appreciate it. Good to know re the wood
> ..
> 
> To answer a couple of the questions that was asked. Just in process of buying a shipping container now..So haven't bought it yet. And salt will be loaded with a tractor.


How big of tractor? Do you know it will fit? 88" or so on a standard cube tall... unless you get a high cube, but those a quite a bit more just to distroy with salt.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't know if I'd do the wood on the sides - that salt water vapor is gonna be through out that thing anyways. A high solids epoxy like Macrolex wouldn't be a bad idea. 

We used one long time ago, loaded it with a skid steer, think it held 50 ton - PITA though but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Used one too when I first started, 40' will hold 50 ton like stated. Containers are coated/painted for salt water travel and seemed to hold up pretty good as far as the walls... The floor is actually where I had issues mainly got weak from snow/water from skid tires, and you are constantly driving over the same tracks inside without much wiggle room side to side... But for sure a great cheap storage method!


----------

